# Joomla Webspace Umzug



## interface (13. Juli 2006)

Hi,

möchte mit meinem eingerichteten Joomla zu einen anderen Webspace umziehen.
Was muß ich beachten damit es dort genauso läuft ?
Kann ich alles einfach 1:1 kopieren und neu aufspielen ?

cu+thx


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (13. Juli 2006)

Alles 1 zu 1 via FTP kopieren und die Datenbank dumpen. Den DB Dump dann im neuen Space wieder einspielen und die neuen DB Zugangsdaten in der configuration.php eintragen. Sollte funktionieren


----------



## interface (14. Juli 2006)

Danke für deine Hilfe.

Was du mit DB Dumpen gemeint hast habe ich zwar nicht geblickt.
Habe in der config die Pfade neu eingegeben und es geht.

thx


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (14. Juli 2006)

Mit dumpen meinte ich einen SQL Export der Datenbank zu machen und ihn auf der neuen Datenbank wieder einzuspielen (macht man normalerweise mit dem tool mysqldump)


----------



## interface (15. Juli 2006)

danke werde ich mir besorgen und das nächste mal checken.
thx nochmal ;-)


----------



## Seppk (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich hole das Thema nochmals hervor, weil ich für meinen bevorstehenden Webspace-Umzug folgende Fragen hätte:

1. Ich denke, ich muss folgende Einträge ändern:

$mosConfig_absolute_path =
$mosConfig_cachepath =

$mosConfig_db =
$mosConfig_live_site =

Habe ich was vergessen ?


2. Muss ich auch hier etwas ändern ?

$mosConfig_password =
$mosConfig_secret =
$mosConfig_user =

3. Wo ändere ich das Passwort für die MySQL-Datenbank ?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Sepp


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
wenn deine MySql Datenbank schon auf einem Server bzw. lokalen Server läuft auf dem PhpMyAdmin installiert ist kannst du die Datenbank auch damit exportieren und auch wieder importieren.
Zu dem anderen: Ja.
Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre dann mußt du unter $mosConfig_password = das DB Passwort einfügen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Seppk (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

leider bekomme ich nach dem Webspace-Umzug folgende Fehlermeldungen:

Warning: require_once(srv/www/httpd/phost/k/de/pytalhost/kammersdorf/web/includes/version.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /srv/www/httpd/phost/k/de/pytalhost/kammersdorf/web/includes/joomla.php on line 71

Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'srv/www/httpd/phost/k/de/pytalhost/kammersdorf/web/includes/version.php' (include_path='.:/srv/www/httpd/phost/k/de/pytalhost/kammersdorf/web') in /srv/www/httpd/phost/k/de/pytalhost/kammersdorf/web/includes/joomla.php on line 71

Das verstehe ich nicht. Kann mir das jemand erklären ?


Sepp


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich denke das deine Seite nicht auf die Datenbank zugreifen kann.
Ließ dir das hier mal durch: http://joomla.cocoate.com/category/freetags/configurationphp

Gruß


----------



## Dundo (1. Februar 2012)

Falls das Thema "Joomla Umzug" noch aktuell ist oder jemand anderes damit Probleme hat, habe ich hier mal eine Anleitung geschrieben-> http://www.stadtklatsch.com/2011/11/18/joomla-umzug-auf-einen-neuen-server-anleitung/


----------

